# Can You Shrink sili tire's?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

:wave:IS there(what is)the best way or fastest way to Slightly shrink OR exspand silicone tire's?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Shrink, shrank, shrunk...*

You can shrink silicone tires by soaking them in Coleman lantern fuel. They will swell up when soaked and then shrink down to less than new after they have 'cured' at room temperature for a couple of days.

You can play with the time of soaking. A short soak of an hour or so will give a small change. A 2 hour soak will give a different change. Etc. Play around and have some fun!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Add a coat of silicone if you want them bigger:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

LDThomas said:


> You can shrink silicone tires by soaking them in Coleman lantern fuel. They will swell up when soaked and then shrink down to less than new after they have 'cured' at room temperature for a couple of days.
> 
> You can play with the time of soaking. A short soak of an hour or so will give a small change. A 2 hour soak will give a different change. Etc. Play around and have some fun!


Would this work on molding rubber as well???


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank's guy's!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pie Crust Skinnys...kinda*










Remember that while tires are puffed up using the solvent trick, they can be made to fit rims that would ordinarily tear or distort them.

Shown above are some t-jet skinnys on a set of baby Ansens. They were puffed using MEK. While they were in a cooperative state I slipped them on to the correct sized truing mandrel. Once cured they were buzzed true and refit to the larger rim.

Looks like an old school "pie crust" skinny...sorta


----------

